# Finally My Car Gets some Representation



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

*24K Gold*










Click here for more


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

SCHWEEET.....


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Airbagged..........


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

*cough cough* photoshopped............


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ive never sen this color ALTY--nice choice...

Oh and those are only 17s they look bigger for sum reason.....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

doesnt look like a photoshop to me...

Nice Car.... love the rims!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Ohthree decided to get a little crazy and photochopped my car SLAMMED!!! Thanks for the good words guys. I think they look a little bigger because the car is dropped about 1.5"s.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Like I said DryBoy... Photoshopped. Altima is looking good man. Gotta love that color


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

photoshopped, look at the shadow on the curb and the crack in the curb,,,hehehehe Nice though.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Love...is it love? I think I fell in love....man I love your car. Now I definitely gotta get one...no matter if its a 2.5.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ummm it was obviously photoshopped I was just joking... i mean how would ohthree have a picture of his car airbagged when he doesnt.

I do like the car a lot tho. Very nice


----------

